# Correlation between cold and weight?



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

So a few weeks ago, I moved DS and Gandalf and their adolescent litters (males separate from females) down to the basement. Its a large temperature drop (45 F) from the toasty 65 F in my bedroom. They've all been doing fine, but I noticed that everyone seems to be getting really fat. Is this because they are conserving energy/not exercising, or is the temperature stimulating them to put on weight, like if it was winter? The two males from Gandalf's litter are the most extreme, so I'm assuming there is a genetic aspect as well. They are about 7 weeks old and wider than either parent. Of course, the parents were pet-shop purchases, so maybe they just got bigger faster because of better nutrition?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Meeces get fat because of heredity, in my experience. I've never kept my mousies in temps that cold, so I can't opine about the effects of that on weight. I don't think it's a factor, though.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Okay. Yeah, I was worried about the temp when I first put them down there, and pretty much hovered over them that entire day. I used that thermometer I have to record the high/low of the night previous, which was just a few degree's different then the day.


----------

